
Recruiters Approved by Developers - pjbrunet
We now have a list of recruiters approved by developers. Post them below. Once the list has been voted on, we shorten the list by requiring financial records. Then we can decide how much of our salary they deserve.<p>It&#x27;s in your best interest to only use Developer-Approved Recruiters.
======
JSeymourATL
> It's in your best interest to only use Developer-Approved Recruiters.

Brilliant idea, a Good Housekeeping Seal of recruiters. Who exactly _approves_
the Developers doing the approving?

Linkedin remains the best resource (social proof) to quickly ascertain if
you're dealing with a legitimate recruiter or a complete bozo. Look for
individuals with a long track record and solid industry background.

It's perfectly acceptable upfront to inquire specific details about their
relationship with the client, history, contractual status, and process. If
they can't answer those basic questions to your satisfaction, move on.

A good recruiter is interested in engineering a good match between his clients
needs/priorities and the personal/professional goals of individual candidates.
Not an easy job when dealing with humans.

------
pjbrunet
Do you vouch for any recruiter? Leave a comment with your favorite recruiter's
name, contact info, the company/position they got you hired for, and
preferably the % they took from your salary.

It's an open source list, feel free to repost to Facebook, LinkedIn, Reddit,
etc. Getting some traction on Austin Digital Jobs.

------
Etheryte
Could you please add or link to some context for what's this about?

~~~
pjbrunet
If it's not self-explanatory, please explain what you don't understand. Maybe
I can add clarity.

~~~
dozzie
Anything? I don't know what the heck are you trying to do or in what form.

~~~
pjbrunet
Have you ever interviewed with a recruiter? Here's what I think every time:

A) Does the job really exist? Or is this a leadgen tactic? Recruiters want a
steady flow of developers walking through the door all day. Hustlers catch
prospects with honeypot listings. That's the reality. Once the interview is
over, now you're on their list and they can claim to represent a huge pool of
talent.

B) Do they really have a good relationship with the company? You're asking me
to waste time driving across town for an interview, and pester my references,
without showing me your track record?

C) What percentage do they take? Are they pitching me too high? Are they bad
at negotiating? Do they have too much overhead?

D) Would I be better off working with another recruiter?

E) What are they not telling me?

etc. etc.

------
pjbrunet
Perhaps a better name: D.A.R.L.

Developer-Approved Recruiters List

